# [PCGH Extreme] Interview OC-Legende Shamino



## Oliver (7. September 2007)

Auf der Games Convention 2007 haben Shamino und Kinc zusammen am Stand von Speicherhersteller Mushkin gebencht. PC Games Hardware Extreme hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen, Shamino zu seiner Leidenschaft zu befragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Shamino (rechts) im Gespräch mit Kinc.


*  *Das Interview**:

*_PCGHE_: 
Was bedeutet Shamino?
 *
 Shamino*: 
Der Name kommt von einem alten Rollenspiel aus der Ultima-Serie, das ich früher gerne gespielt habe.


 _PCGHE_: 
Was machst du beruflich?
 *
Shamino*: 
Ich arbeite als Hardware-Tester für VR-Zone. *


 _PCGHE_: 
Wie bist du zur Leidenschaft Overclocking gekommen? Wann hast du angefangen Hardware zu übertakten?
 *
 Shamino*: 
Angefangen Overclocking zu mögen, habe ich mit einem Celeron 300A, der auf 450 MHz übertaktet war. Ich habe versucht Spiele in der höchsten Auflösung mit meiner Nvidia Riva TNT 16 MByte Grafikkarte zu spielen, aber es lief mir nicht flüssig genug. Also habe ich angefangen auch die Grafikkarte zu übertakten und die Kühler zu tauschen oder die GPU mit zwei Kühlern auszustatten. Das war etwa um 1999.


 _PCGHE_:  
Was treibt dich an, immer wieder neue Rekorde aufstellen zu wollen?
 *
 Shamino*:
Nun, für die große Genugtuung, die aufkommt, nachdem man es immer wieder versucht hat und enorm viel Zeit und Mühe für die Hardware aufgebracht hat. Die Overclocking-Community tauscht die Ergebnisse untereinander aus, was normalerweise alle anspornt ihre Hardware noch ein bisschen weiter zu pushen.


 _PCGHE_: 
Welche Tipps hast du für unsere Leser, worauf müssen sie achten?
 *
 Shamino*: 
Sie sollten anfangen über alle Arten von Kühlung und Modifikationen zu lesen, die von den Hardcore-Übertaktern genutzt werden, mit Rücksicht auf die Gefahren, die die Modifikationen mit sich bringen und dann langsam und in kleinen Schritten anfangen das Gelernte umzusetzen. Sie müssen sich entscheiden, ob sie ihr System zum Spielen nutzen möchten oder ein reines Benchmark-System aufbauen, da viele Modifikationen nicht für eine Langzeitnutzung geeignet sind. Außerdem müssen sie darauf vorbereitet sein, Hardware zu zerstören, wenn sie sich entscheiden extremere Sachen zu machen, bei denen die Risiken höher sind.   
 _

PCGH__E_: 
Wie viele Prozessoren oder sonstige Hardware hast du schon zerschossen?
 *
 Shamino*: 
Eine ganze Menge Hardware, meist Mainboards und Grafikkarten. Prozessoren und Arbeitsspeicher gehen selten kaputt.


 _PCGH__E_: 
Wie viel Hardware hast du daheim? Wer sponsort dich dabei?
 *
 Shamino*: 
Ich habe eine ganze Menge, da ich gleichzeitig ja ein Hardware-Tester bin. Meine Sponsoren sind überwiegend Asus, EVGA, Mushkin, Gskill, Gigabyte und Silverstone.


 _PCGHE_: 
Was war das Geheimnis deines letzten Weltrekords?
 *
 Shamino*: 
Kaffee aus Singapur.  


 _PCGH__E_: 
Welchen Rechner benutzt du für alltägliche Aufgaben?
 *
 Shamino*: 
Ein Dell Notebook mit einem Intel Merom und 2,5 GByte RAM.


 _PCGHE_: 
Wie bist du zum Voldmod-Guru geworden und wie hast du all deine Fertigkeiten gelernt?
 *
 Shamino*: 
Man muss beachten, dass in der Ära des Jahres 2000 Mainboards und Grafikkarten nicht wirklich übertaktungsfreudig waren, insbesondere in Sachen Spannungsänderungen. Ich habe Mittelklasse-Hardware gekauft, welche definitiv nicht genug Optionen hatten die Spannungen zu verändern, oder manchmal sogar keinerlei Optionen dafür hatten. Also habe ich angefangen über Modifikationen in Foren zu lesen und anschließend habe ich versucht herauszufinden welche Methode hinter all den Modifikationen steckt. Lesen ist ein großer Teil des Lernprozesses, weshalb es das Gleiche für den Bau von Kompressorkühlungen war. Außerdem habe ich für kurze Zeit bei einer Heizungsbaufirma eines Freundes gearbeitet. Dabei habe ich mir genau angesehen wie und mit welchen Werkzeugen gearbeitet wird. Also habe ich meine eigenen Werkzeuge gekauft und angefangen meine eigenen Kompressorkühlungen zu bauen.

 
_PCGHE_: 
Wie viele Stunden am Tag verbringst du mit Modding oder Benching? 
 *
 Shamino*: 
Null bis 24 Stunden.


 _PCGHE_:
 In welchen Foren bist du unterwegs?

 *Shamino: *
VR-Zone-Forum. XtremeSystems-Forum und im Foxconn-Mars-Quantum-Force-Forum, welches sich noch im Aufbau befindet.


 _PCGHE_: 
Kannst du mit Overclocking Geld verdienen?
 *
Shamino: *
Wahrscheinlich ist es einfacher einen Job bei einem Hardware-Hersteller zu bekommen. Das Sponsoring bei OC-Events beinhaltet in der Regel nur die Flugtickets und die Unterkunft.


 _PCGHE_:
Was war dein größter Fehler, der dir beim Benchen unterlaufen ist?
 *
Shamino: *
Einer meiner größten Fehler hat etwas mit einer X850 zu tun. Wenn man die externe Stromversorgung anschließt, zerstört man die Karte sofort. Ich habe eine nach der anderen verbraten, zwei Stück hintereinander, bis ich endlich gemerkt habe, was gerade passiert ist.

 _
PCGHE_:
Dein größter Erfolg?
 *
Shamino: *
6800 Ultra Overclocking, weil Ati-Karten zu dieser Zeit den ORB erobert haben und die 6800 die erste Nvidia Karte seit langem war, die im 3D Mark wieder gut war.

 _
PCGHE_:
Drei Tools für eine einsame Insel:
 *
Shamino: *
Clockgen, Rivatuner und Memset.

 _
PCGHE_:
Die beste CPU aller Zeiten:
  *
Shamino:*
Immer die Neueste.

* jetzt arbeitet Shamino bei Foxconn _(Update 02.11.07)_


----------



## Oliver (7. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Interview mit dem momentanen 3D-Mark-06-Weltrekordhalter Shamino*

Originalversion:

At the German Games Convention 2007, Shamino and Kinc benched together at the Mushkin booth. PC Games Hardware Extreme was there and had an interview with Shamino.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Shamino (on the right) talking to Kinc after a bench session.


 The interview**:
*_
PCGHE:_ 
What does Shamino mean? *

Shamino*: 
It is actually from an old Role-Playing Game I used to play, the Ultima series.
 _

PCGHE: _
What is your job?

 * Shamino*: 
Im working as a hardware reviewer for VR-Zone and tester currently.*

 
_PCGHE_: 
What was the point when you started to enjoy Overclocking? When did you start overclocking hardware?

 * Shamino*: 
I started to enjoy overclocking more when I had the Celeron 300A that was overclocked to 450MHz. I tried to play games at the highest resolution with my NVIDIA Riva TNT 16MB Video Card, but it was still not smooth enough for me, so I started to overclock the Video Card as well, changing heatsinks and sandwiching the core between 2 heatsinks. This took place around 1999.
 

_PCGHE: _
What is your motivation to break new worldrecords over and over again? *

Shamino*: 
Well the great satisfaction that comes after trying so hard and spending so much time and effort on the hardware. The rest of the overclocking community shares results with one another and that naturally spurs each other to push their hardware further.

 
_PCGHE:_ 
What tipps do you have for our readers? What do they have to consider? 

*Shamino*: 
Probably to start reading up on all types of cooling and modifications the hardcore crowd is using, taking note of the risks involved and then going about it in steps. They have to decide whether they plan to run their setups for normal gaming usage or just as a "benchmark" machine, as many methods employed may not be suitable for long term running of the setup. If they plan to take it to the next level when risks are higher, then they need to be prepared to kill some hardware.


 _PCGHE: _
How many parts of hardware did you kill during benching (CPUs, MBs, RAMs, etc)?

 *Shamino*: 
Tonnes of hardware, mostly Motherboards, and video cards. CPUs and RAMs almost never die.


 _PCGHE: _
How much hardware do you have at home? Who are your sponsors?
*
Shamino* : 
I have quite a lot since Im a hardware reviewer at the same time. My sponsors are mostly ASUS, EVGA, Mushkin, Gskill, Gigabyte and Silverstone.


 _PCGHE_: 
What was the secret of your last world record?

 *Shamino*: 
Singapore Coffee 


 _PCGHE: _
What are the specs of the PC you use every day?

 *Shamino*: 
It is actually a Dell Notebook running a Merom with 2.5GB of Memory.


 _PCGH__E: _
How did you become a voltmod-guru and how did you learn all of your skills (including the knowledge to build phase change units)?
*
Shamino* : 
You must keep in mind that at the era of 2000, motherboards and video cards were not really that overclocking friendly, especially in terms of voltages. I used to buy mid-range hardware and these definitely did not have enough voltage options, or sometimes none at all. So I started to read forums where some mods were listed, and then tried to find out the method on which to carry out this procedure. Reading is mainly a huge part of learning, so even for building phase-change units, it was the same thing. I also worked for my friends HVAC company for a short period of time and observed keenly how things were done and what tools were needed. So I bought my own tools and started to build them.


 _PCGHE: _
How many hours a day do you spend benching or modding?
*
Shamino* : 
Zero to 24.


 _PCGHE: _
What forums do you use?
 *
 Shamino*:
VR-Zone forums. XtremeSystems forums and the Foxconn Mars quantum force forums, that is coming up.


 _PCGHE_: 
Can you earn money with overclocking?

 *Shamino*: 
Probably it makes it easier to get a job in a hardware company. For OC events sponsoring is just flight tickets and accommodations. 


 _PCGHE:_ 
What was your biggest mistake while benching?

 *Shmaino*:  One of my biggest mistakes would be something about the X850. If you put the external power supply in it, you just fry the card instantly. I fried one after another, two in a row, until I realized what was going on.


 _PCGHE_: 
What was your biggest success?

*Shamino*:  6800 Ultra overclocking, because Ati cards back then were conquering the ORB and the 6800 was the first Nvidia card that could do well in 3D Mark.


 _PCGHE_: 
Three tools for a lone island: *

Shamino*: 
Clockgen, Rivatuner and Memset.


 _PCGHE:_ 
The best CPU of all times: 

*Shamino*: 
Always the newest one.

* Shamino is now working for Foxconn _(Update 11/01/07)_


----------



## Hyperhorn (7. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Interview mit dem momentanen 3DMark06-Weltrekordhalter Shamino*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> *PCGH*: Was war das Geheimnis deines letzten Weltrekords?
> *Shamino*: Kaffee aus Singapur.


Aha 
Auch ein älteres Videointerview (O/C TV) zeigt, dass er ein wirklich umgänglicher Typ ist.


----------



## SoF (7. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Interview mit dem momentanen 3DMark06-Weltrekordhalter Shamino*

Shamino ist für mich der Papst der Overclocker - eine sanfte und gutmütige Art, wie kein zweiter, dahinter knallharter Overclocker...war während der Cebit wirklich eine Erfahrung ein paar Tage mit ihm und natürlich auch anderen (hipro, pedro und andere xs'ler) zu verbringen.


----------



## Don_Dan (7. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Interview mit dem momentanen 3DMark06-Weltrekordhalter Shamino*

Oh Gott, wenn ich höre wer alles da war, werde ich echt neidisch. Wieso war ich da bloß auf Abschlussfahrt??? Hätte die ganzen von XS gerne mal kennen gelernt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Interview mit dem momentanen 3DMark06-Weltrekordhalter Shamino*

Es gibt ja wieder eine Cebit


----------



## Don_Dan (8. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme-Interview mit dem momentanen 3DMark06-Weltrekordhalter Shamino*

Und zum Glück hab ich dann auch schon keine Schule mehr. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Musterung abwarten...


----------



## Piy (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Interview mit dem momentanen 3DMark06-Weltrekordhalter Shamino*

er.... kaffe.... er.... hat gesagt..... kaffee...... er.... wirklich kaffee!!!..... ich.... er.... kaffee!!.....  oô ... ich..... SHAMINO HEIRATE MICH!!! xD


----------



## Oliver (2. November 2007)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Interview mit dem momentanen 3DMark06-Weltrekordhalter Shamino*

Update mit zusätzlichen Fragen.


----------



## patrock84 (2. November 2007)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Interview mit dem momentanen 3DMark06-Weltrekordhalter Shamino*

Shamino scheint mit dem Foxconn Board sehr glücklich zu sein..


----------



## Oliver (2. November 2007)

Warum auch nicht?


----------



## patrock84 (2. November 2007)

Ich habe es auch nicht in Frage gestellt. Mich wunderts nur, dass die DFI als "DIE" OC-Boards hingestellt werden, aber nur die wenigsten (wenn überhaupt) WR´s mit DFI Boards geschafft werden.


----------



## Oliver (2. November 2007)

DFI-Boards sind ja auch "die" Boards für Übertakter, weil sie eine Vielzahl an OC-Optionen bieten. Allerdings belässt ein hipro5 oder Shamino die Boards ja nicht im Auslieferungszustand  Was da alles mit gemacht wird, darf ich leider nicht verraten, aber soviel sei gesagt: Da wird mehr als nur ein simpler Poti angelötet.


----------



## patrock84 (2. November 2007)

Das glaube ich! Das P5E3-WS Pro ist Hipro seins? Der RAM sieht auch sehr selektiert by saaya aus *gg* 7-6-5-15 1T bei 951MHz ist ja mehr als lecker! Nur bei den Subtimings steige ich nicht durch.
Ich hoffe, das ist nicht zu viel OT, aber du hast noch keinen Thread zu Athen eröffnet


----------



## Oliver (2. November 2007)

Doch habe ich, nur noch nicht für jeden sichtbar. Gestern war Stress pur, den ganzen Tag am Benchen. Heute Abend sollte ich Luft haben um den Athen-Thread fertig zu tippen.


----------

